# Rock Bar ??



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone know if there are plans to add the Rock Bar station to the main line up ? 

I love it on the online app....just cant listen in the car


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

If you have an axilliary on your car radio you can use that though phone headphone jack or if you have a cassette player and a cassette adapter will work also.
You can also buy a sirius xm edge radio or the new sirius xm onyx plus. With those radios you can get the all the online only channels.


----------



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

My car has an aux jack and I have the phone app so I may have to give that a shot. 

Just seems silly that some of the stations are online only.


----------

